
Ask HN: In times of corona how do you tip so. w/o transferring physical money? - bugrasan
In times of corona with social distancing, e.g. when the home delivery is already paid online and the delivery guy doesn&#x27;t want to touch anything you handover (could be already infected), how do you give a tip to somebody? or to somebody in need on the street when you don&#x27;t have any coins with you?
======
irthomasthomas
Its safe to keep using cash
[https://www.snopes.com/news/2020/03/06/coronavirus-
cash/](https://www.snopes.com/news/2020/03/06/coronavirus-cash/)

~~~
bugrasan
> Money may contain a host of infectious agents, including coronaviruses, at
> any time, regardless of the presence of a novel outbreak. For this reason
> the WHO recommends — in general — washing one’s hands after handling money.

It became common practice that the delivery personal is leaving the package
and backing off. While keeping distance, trying not to engage in further
physical exchange.

------
hondadriver
Like we always do, by paying more than the amount on the bill using a
(contactless) card or phone.

People in need are a bigger problem, they do not carry a payment terminal...

~~~
bugrasan
I'm not aware of any online shops where you can "tip" on top of the payment -
e.g. for postal service.

Also, a "tip" is defined (at least for me) as "a thank you for a service well
provided". Therefore I can't calculate in advance how satisfied I will be with
the delivery, e.g. if it's on time and the person is friendly then the tip
will be larger, versus late and cold pizza...

